# Lag intense du à la chaleur(?) et compatibilité



## 3xplosif (30 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour ,
Dans un précédent post , j'avais dit que j'avais récup un powerbook g4 , donc Powerpc tiger 1,5 ghz 1go de ram mais sans disque dur.
Aujourd'hui , oui il était temps , j'ai enfin remplacer le disque dur et trouver un os (10.4) qui est apparement le dernier os supporté par ce mac qui date , je crois de 2004, j'aimerais m'en servir comme mac d'école , ça m'empecherais de devoir prendre mon macbook neuf et risqué un vol.
Cependant je joue parfois a Dofus , oui a mon age c'est mal je sais.
Mais la viens un problème le pc est vieux , mais devrait avoir la possibilité de le faire tourner en mode basse config'.
Je le configure donc et j'arrive donc au point de l'anticrénelage , donc le soulagement du processeur par flash parce que oui dofus utilise beaucoup le proc...
Il est grissé et impossible a modifier car adobe AIR est 1.5 aux lieu de la 2.0 ou même de la 3.0 donc il reste figé en 4x ce qui ralenti vachement le pc..
Quand j'ai tenté d'installer la MAJ malheureusement os x ne prend pas en charge..
De même qu'il chauffe beaucoup , j'ai donc essayé d'augmenter la vitesse des fan mais aucun log ne fonctionnaient , j'ai même fait les modification des fichier applefan et applebowler , rien n'y fait j'ai regarder les diode , il n'indique "que" 60* hors c'est quand même beaucoup.
Une vidéo en flash c'est la galère , c'est de l'image par image et encore j'ai pas trouvé la version adéquate de flash player pour YouTube , mais ça c'est parce que j'ai pas vraiment cherché.
Donc ma question(s) serai(en)t est-il possible que j'upgrade osX pour la compatibilité des app ou même de trouver un log d'augmentation de rpm des Fan , et pour adobe air n'y a-t-il aucune solution?
J'ai pensé a une chose , et j'hésite a le faire , car je n'ai qu'un dd de 80gb , c'est d'installer Ubuntu qui lui est en version récente 10.10 , lui supporterait-il adobe air ainsi qu'un log de changement de vitesse ? mais là je m'éloigne de mac et avoir un dual boot me dérangerais quand même surtout que si on exclu la vidéo ainsi que dofus le pc tourne "normal"
Et aussi ma magic mouse n'est compatible qu'a moitié pas de scroling ni de multitouch ce qui est dommage , surtout pour le scrolling.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse et bonne lecture !


----------



## Invité (30 Octobre 2011)

Si c'est pas un 12", il supporte deux barrettes de 1Go.
Avec 2Go du pourrais faire tourner (plutôt correctement) Léopard ! 
De fait tu pourrais certainement mettre AIR à jour (enfin plus que sous Tiger), avoir toutes les fonctionnalités de la Magic Mouse (je ne peux pas tester mon iBook n'a pas de BT)
En attendant iscroll2 n'améliore pas les choses pour le TrackPad ou la MM ?


----------



## 3xplosif (30 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour et tout d'abord merci de ta réponses rapide !
J'avais testé smartscroll qui ne ... faisait rien du tout en faite.
Je vais testé ce que tu me donnes là et je te tiens au parfum.
Tu dis que je peux upgrade Mac os x ? je suis actuellement en 10.4 powerpc.
Pour changer la ram je dois surtout en trouver de la même fréquence ainsi que de la sdram ddr , et apparement j'ai même un slot vide ce qui m'étonne , je vais l'ouvrir de suite pour constater si elle est cassé ou si il n'y en a vraiment pas.
Ce qui me dérange le plus c'est les ventillateur , j'ai l'impression qu'ils ne tournent pas , il y en a 2 un de droite et un a gauche et le seul qui , que j'ai entendu , une fois tourné est celui de gauche, moi je m'en fiche des nuissance sonore , ça m'est completement égal du moment que ça ne chauffe pas..Donc si tu as un p'tit programme permettant de connaitre les RPM je serais vraiment intéressé.
Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h35 ----------

Je viens de l'essayé et je l'adopte , mais pas de compatibilité avec MM mais ça je m'en fiche un peu c'etait juste pour le trackpad que ça m'interesait


----------



## Invité (30 Octobre 2011)

pour tes vitesses de ventilo tu peux essayer istat, c'est un widget assez abouti avec entres autres les vitesses de ventilo et les températures.
pour l'ajustement de la vitesse des ventilos essaie fan control
pour les barrettes, perso je commande chez OWC, ça fait plus de 10 ans et je n'ai jamais eu des problèmes de compatibilité. Comme tu peux voir, ça fait moins de 40 pour 2Go !


----------



## 3xplosif (30 Octobre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> pour tes vitesses de ventilo tu peux essayer istat, c'est un widget assez abouti avec entres autres les vitesses de ventilo et les températures.
> pour l'ajustement de la vitesse des ventilos essaie fan control
> pour les barrettes, perso je commande chez OWC, ça fait plus de 10 ans et je n'ai jamais eu des problèmes de compatibilité. Comme tu peux voir, ça fait moins de 40 pour 2Go !


Re alors iStat me donne tout sauf la vitesse des ventillo :/ dommage mais là en plus je fesais un test en fesait chauffer le proc a coup de proccesus , mais rien n'est afficher , il lag moins quand les ventillo s'enclenche , fan control me donne une errer de préference au lancement..


----------



## Invité (30 Octobre 2011)

C'est bête pour iStat, il fonctionne parfaitement sur mon iBook (mais en 10.5) et me donne les températures et la vitesse de l'unique ventilo.
T'as peut être un soucis de ventilateur, ceci expliquerait peut cela ?

Essaie peut être hardware monitor


----------



## 3xplosif (30 Octobre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> C'est bête pour iStat, il fonctionne parfaitement sur mon iBook (mais en 10.5) et me donne les températures et la vitesse de l'unique ventilo.
> T'as peut être un soucis de ventilateur, ceci expliquerait peut cela ?
> 
> Essaie peut être hardware monitor


Je vais essayé ça , j'ai essayé de mettre simplement ubuntu sur une autre partition du disque dur interne , ça a bugé , et pourri le disque dur , je me farcie une autre install là.. Je me demande si je ne peux pas installé le 10.5 dessus , parce que les prérequis indique powerbook g4 or higher mais a proc intell , ça m'ennuie :/


----------



## Invité (30 Octobre 2011)

Tu peux intaller Léo sans soucis, chez moi il tourne sur deux G4@1,2 et 1,25GHz avec 1,256 et 1Go de Ram.
Chez toi avec 1,33GHz et si possible 2Go de Ram, ça tournera super


----------



## 3xplosif (30 Octobre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Tu peux intaller Léo sans soucis, chez moi il tourne sur deux G4@1,2 et 1,25GHz avec 1,256 et 1Go de Ram.
> Chez toi avec 1,33GHz et si possible 2Go de Ram, ça tournera super


meme sous powerpc tiger ?


----------



## Invité (30 Octobre 2011)

Pas de soucis.
Après tu as le choix :
- mise à jour (pas toujours top)
- installer archiver (plus sûr) et après tu importe tout avec l'assistant migration


----------



## 3xplosif (30 Octobre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Pas de soucis.
> Après tu as le choix :
> - mise à jour (pas toujours top)
> - installer archiver (plus sûr) et après tu importe tout avec l'assistant migration



J'ai trouvé un os x 10.5 je le testerais demain , je te tiens au courant , apres tout là je n'aurai quasi plus de problème de compatibilité d'os , trèèèèès pratique !


----------



## 3xplosif (1 Novembre 2011)

Bon j'ai réussi a installé os x 10.5 la derniere version supportant les power pc je pense , mais adobe air 2.0 ou même 3.0 ne gère pas les ppc... donc adieu l'anticrénelage.
J'ai 2 partition sur mon dd et si j'installe ubuntu 10.10 ppc sur la 2eme (bien entendu je ne sais pas comment réaliser vue que je n'ai pas de cd bootcamp associé a cette ordi) est ce possible que sous ubuntu les ppc sois géré sur des version supérieur à la 1.5 et donc atténuerai mon lag sur dofus ?


----------



## Invité (1 Novembre 2011)

J'ai jamais installé autre chose que du Mac Os sur un Mac, mais essaie avec un Cd d'Ubuntu dans le graveur et la touche "alt" au boot, tu verras si c'est possible de booter dessus


----------

